# shamrock vs ortiz - oct 10 - live and free - discussion thread



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

ooohhh snap.. just announced

this is fight # 3



> The Final Conflict - Ortiz vs Shamrock III
> By Thomas Gerbasi
> 
> On October 10, the most bitter rivalry in mixed martial arts history will finally come to a close when Tito Ortiz faces Ken Shamrock at the Seminole Hard Rock Live Arena in Hollywood, Florida.
> ...


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hoping it goes better then last time. Tito will finally finish Ken once and for all!


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> Hoping it goes better then last time. Tito will finally finish Ken once and for all!



Hope so, not sure im ready for match #4


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Stupid..maybe If Tito Lets Jenna Fight For Him Shamrock Will Have A Chance


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Stupid..maybe If Tito Lets Jenna Fight For Him Shamrock Will Have A Chance


*Haha! Good one. I hope this is the last fight between them. Ortiz to win 1st round.*


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Stupid..maybe If Tito Lets Jenna Fight For Him Shamrock Will Have A Chance


lol so are those 2 dating or somethin, bc at that ultimate fight night she was sitting by him and he was like idk. but she look totally wasted tho lol


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Yea They Are Dating For Real..look At My Avatar Thats Them In Bed Together


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Yea They Are Dating For Real..look At My Avatar Thats Them In Bed Together


ohh that lucky bastard


----------



## AxL (Jul 27, 2006)

i heard tito was dating nick diaz. Jenna is just his make up consultant
that pic was taken at the mall while tito was getting a make over. but hey this may all be rumor but then again the number of people who claim to know these guys is a little unbelievable too. '
just an observation
get a life...........


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

Okay, lets all put on our fake shocked looks and act like we all didnt see this coming a mile away hahaha. Dana said, win lose or draw, this is the LAST FIGHT between these 2, and hopefully they go out w/ a bang. Ive got Tito destroying Sham and then on to the LHW title fight.....finally......and he will be facing Babaluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu for the title as well


----------



## AxL (Jul 27, 2006)

somebody record that last post . this could be the most inacurate post ever, tito may beat shammy but he wont win the tile and he definately will not win it from babaloooooo. but i have a feeling you will be the last to admit your wrong after saturday. that will be only the first of many wrong predictions.....


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

and the award for biggest douchebag on the board goes to......this guy........If that was the most innacurate post ever, then you would not have credited me for Tito beating Shammy, hence it has some accuracy behind it, thus, declaring itself ineligible for the "most innaccurate post ever" award. Sorry it doesnt meet up to your standards, but thats my opinion, so deal with it, alot of people think the same thing


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

AxL said:


> somebody record that last post . this could be the most inacurate post ever, tito may beat shammy but he wont win the tile and he definately will not win it from babaloooooo. but i have a feeling you will be the last to admit your wrong after saturday. that will be only the first of many wrong predictions.....


Put this down in the record books when I say this! Tito will face Babalu for the title! CTflyingKnee did not make an inacurate prediction. I think all the Chuck fans will be in shock sunday morning when Babalu has that belt around his waist.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Yea They Are Dating For Real..look At My Avatar Thats Them In Bed Together


*Ortiz could do so much better than that trash.*


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

i love how the real reson for this thred was lost like 10 posts ago lol. Im just hoping for a good fight


----------



## AxL (Jul 27, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> and the award for biggest douchebag on the board goes to......this guy........If that was the most innacurate post ever, then you would not have credited me for Tito beating Shammy, hence it has some accuracy behind it, thus, declaring itself ineligible for the "most innaccurate post ever" award. Sorry it doesnt meet up to your standards, but thats my opinion, so deal with it, alot of people think the same thing


 I did not give you credit for anything. I said "May" look that word up ****weed. and we will know very soon just how wrong that post was......have a nice day.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

adminmma said:


> Hope so, not sure im ready for match #4


only way there could possibly be a #4 is if Ken was to completely dominate Tito from being to end.. and even though I would love to see that.. I doubt it will happen.. :dunno: but you never know what will happen when the ref says.. "Let's Get it on"


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

The Don said:


> only way there could possibly be a #4 is if Ken was to completely dominate Tito from being to end.. and even though I would love to see that.. I doubt it will happen.. :dunno: but you never know what will happen when the ref says.. "Let's Get it on"


no no no no dana clearly said this was the last time he would book them.......well unless they decide to jump ship and fight for PRIDE orsomething lol


----------



## crazykaty (Jul 3, 2006)

Here we go again!! Tito is getting the opportunity to whoop Shamrock's cocky little ass AGAIN! Once he gets this out of the way, he can go on to TRY to get the belt from "THE ICEMAN"!!!!!!! Yeah, I guess Shamrock has the right to be cocky, but, I just don't like him! I just hope we see a F*#@!ing fight this time!! Happy Trails to everyone!


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Is this fight even worth a vbookie event?

LOL

1500 bets for tito
1 for shamrock (with a post from a guy saying "woops i bet on the wrong guy"


:laugh: 


Hopefully shamrock doesnt get destroyed. For him, losing by a close decision is what he needs rather than a TKO


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

adminmma said:


> Is this fight even worth a vbookie event?
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


shammy is a major underdog here.. So I am gonna bet on him he upsets tito its major points for those crazy enough to put points on Ken


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> no no no no dana clearly said this was the last time he would book them.......well unless they decide to jump ship and fight for PRIDE orsomething lol


Dana has said alot of things as of late and you know Tito.. if he were to lose this fight espicaly if he gets whooped.. he'll demand a rematch.. I hate tito as a person.. but he is a great fighter and is to arragont himself to allow Ken the last win..


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

crazykaty said:


> Here we go again!! Tito is getting the opportunity to whoop Shamrock's cocky little ass AGAIN! Once he gets this out of the way, he can go on to TRY to get the belt from "THE ICEMAN"!!!!!!! Yeah, I guess Shamrock has the right to be cocky, but, I just don't like him! I just hope we see a F*#@!ing fight this time!! Happy Trails to everyone!


cocky ass?

you didint see this interview then

UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®

he is very humble about fighting ortiz, but whatever


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Shamrock will be humble- he knows he only has an outside chance of winning e.g Lucky punch, but i reckon he will be a damn sight happier losing in a real battle than losing the last fight.
Even if shamrock hasnt got the tools to destroy Ortiz he still has Pride and wants to go out like a true Warrior regardless of winning or losing.
Shamrock is not shit he is just stuck in his ways and will always put up a fight whoever he faces.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *Ortiz could do so much better than that trash.*


trash?/ o man jenna would friggin get it!!!!its not like hes gonna marry the chik..let him has his fun for awile..i would!!


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> trash?/ o man jenna would friggin get it!!!!its not like hes gonna marry the chik..let him has his fun for awile..i would!!


well I can see this ending tito's carear.. who knows what kind of freaky sickness he is going to get now.. I do not like his attitude or taste in women... joints do not get passed around as much as this girl does


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

The Don said:


> only way there could possibly be a #4 is if Ken was to completely dominate Tito from being to end.. and even though I would love to see that.. I doubt it will happen.. :dunno: but you never know what will happen when the ref says.. "Let's Get it on"


*When the ref says "lets get it on", Shamrocks gonna jump on Ortiz and tap him out with an armbar. J/K :laugh: Tito has to be thinking that this is an automatic win, he is 2-0 against Ken. I would love for Shamrock to win but that is wishful thinking.*


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *When the ref says "lets get it on", Shamrocks gonna jump on Ortiz and tap him out with an armbar. J/K :laugh: Tito has to be thinking that this is an automatic win, he is 2-0 against Ken. I would love for Shamrock to win but that is wishful thinking.*


that could be in Kens favor.. Tito if he is thinking this is an automatic win is more likely to be under prepared and is more likely to make a mistake.. regardless of what people here say... Ken is not someone you want to make a mistake against not that I think tito will but well if he does not treat kens skills with repect he might find himself tapping out...


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Dudes, Tito is NOT dating Jenna Jameson, she is dating Dave Navarro. Dave and Carmen Electra broke up/got divorced and Jenna broke up with her boyfriend (or it was her husband)


Anyway, I'm pulling for Ken Shamrock as usual and will bet on him. It'll be a good fight.


----------



## Keithpas (Jun 12, 2006)

TKOSPIKE said:


> ohh that lucky bastard



Thats the first thing that popped in my head too!!! Tito better watch out, if Jenna wears him out Ken my beat him down this time.


----------



## ring of honor 88 (Jun 25, 2006)

Thank God this is on free tv. I smell rateings


----------



## AxL (Jul 27, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> Okay, lets all put on our fake shocked looks and act like we all didnt see this coming a mile away hahaha. Dana said, win lose or draw, this is the LAST FIGHT between these 2, and hopefully they go out w/ a bang. Ive got Tito destroying Sham and then on to the LHW title fight.....finally......and he will be facing Babaluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu for the title as well


 It only took 1:35 minutes to prove your first prediction wrong, yet I am a douchebag. can't wait til your wrong again ****weed.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

if anybody were to look past someone right now it would be tito looking past ken, he flat out said he wanted to fight chuck and not ken, ken has wanted to fight tito and only tito for how many years now, ken still got the heart of a lion, he may be able to pull out a win


----------



## prevail92 (Aug 27, 2006)

another tito shamrock fight, another victory for tito, end of story, and if shamrock loses this one, he better let this thing with tito go


----------



## whale hunter (Aug 25, 2006)

I hope Tito pounds the crap out of Ken


----------



## Rush (Jun 18, 2006)

ConorM said:


> shammy will get him..nice way to end a hall of fame career for shamrock


I crapped my pants while reading that :laugh:.


----------



## Arctic Cat F7 (Aug 28, 2006)

Shamrock needs to realize it's over. He should have ended his career a couple of years ago on his last win. Now he;s going to go out on 3rd in a row beating. Shamrock is going to have his ass handed to him.


----------



## enoeht (Aug 18, 2006)

*When was Shamrock's last win?*



Arctic Cat F7 said:


> Shamrock needs to realize it's over. He should have ended his career a couple of years ago on his last win. Now he;s going to go out on 3rd in a row beating. Shamrock is going to have his ass handed to him.


This is a serious question because I can't remember. When was Shamrock's last win? Tito has beat him twice in a row, I remember Rich Franklin knocking him out, but don't remember his last win.

Shamrock is one of those guys that can not mentally let go of this Tito thing *because he lost*. Had he won the first fight he would've retired. Had he lost the first and won the second he would have retired. I honestly think at this point that Dana White is telling him that this is his last fight, win, lose or draw. I honestly see Ken Shamrock retiring at the end of this fight in October on live t.v.


----------



## punishmentgrl (Aug 27, 2006)

I hear that back before electricity in a time when the world was black and white Shamrock was a relentless force to be reckoned with. Come on old man, time to retire! My man Tito will be victorious once again when the credits roll on this Trilogy. :cheeky4:


----------



## Alfromsleep (Jul 11, 2006)

Shamrock seems to have more guts than brains - He's gonna get another beating.


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

punishmentgrl said:


> I hear that back before electricity in a time when the world was black and white Shamrock was a relentless force to be reckoned with. Come on old man, time to retire! My man Tito will be victorious once again when the credits roll on this Trilogy. :cheeky4:



I think youre right, Tito has another lined up.

But for fun i gave Ken 7-1 odds, so if he does win, someone is making good coin. BET HERE


----------



## holla-well (Jun 29, 2006)

ConorM said:


> shammy will get him..nice way to end a hall of fame career for shamrock


u might want to rethink what u typed bc the last thing i heard was that Tito Ortiz is goin all the way & winning ALL...u hear that?ALLLLLLLLLL of the fights he has against shamrock!!!thats just how it is


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

adminmma said:


> I think youre right, Tito has another lined up.
> 
> But for fun i gave Ken 7-1 odds, so if he does win, someone is making good coin. BET HERE


*I want to bet on Ken just for the 7-1 odds but I'm not.*


----------



## whale hunter (Aug 25, 2006)

Choke_Wire said:


> if anybody were to look past someone right now it would be tito looking past ken, he flat out said he wanted to fight chuck and not ken, ken has wanted to fight tito and only tito for how many years now, ken still got the heart of a lion, he may be able to pull out a win


You could not be more wrong Ken has no chance in hell in pulling off a win


----------



## Lucky Loser (Jul 7, 2006)

whale hunter said:


> You could not be more wrong Ken has no chance in hell in pulling off a win


I agree!! Tito is going to put a real pounding on him, one last a final time. Ken just doesn't have it in him any more, he is soo hot headed that he doesn't think straight.


----------



## You Are a Clown (Aug 29, 2006)

funny things is they dont even hate eachother they get along pretty well its all just a show tito the want to be actor and shamrock the ex wwf wrestler they put on a good show though


----------



## punishmentgrl (Aug 27, 2006)

What would I do without the Titio/Shamrock drama? Gotta have the drama!:laugh:


----------



## Upnsmoke3 (Aug 30, 2006)

Who really cares?Thism fight means nothing.Tito gets nothing out of it.If for some crazy reason Ken wins then he is going to think he can still fight.Ken is a can and always has been.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Confirmed/Rumoured Fights *

Tito Ortiz vs. Ken Sharmock 

Matt Hamill vs. Seth Petruzelli 

Josh Burkman vs. TBA 

Kuniyoshi Hironaka vs. TBA


----------



## Crosman (Sep 1, 2006)

Dana better do something becuase from what I can see, Half of the matches that occur include someone from the ultimate fighter series. UFC lacks talent plane and simple. Most fo the UFC is White wrestlers (Im White, No offence). They need to mix things up a bit, I do like Congo and Franca making names for themselfs though.

As for Tito and Shammy.........Tito will win, This shit is all a act, all setup, if Tito Ortiz looses to Shamrock it would make the Iceman/Tito fight less interesting.....And Poor Dana white wouldn't want that (Ask Babalu).

I say Tito.


----------



## Crosman (Sep 1, 2006)

please delete this.


----------



## whale hunter (Aug 25, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Matt Hamill? Oh man. Why is Dana giving all these guys who didn't win the Ultimate Fighter or go to the finals a contract like Mike Nickels, Danny Abaddi, and now Matt Hamill. And then Josh Haynes who is decent makes it to the finals but no upcoming fights for the UFC. Nice way to make your business improve Dana.


 Hamill rules how could you hate him


----------



## whale hunter (Aug 25, 2006)

Hamill could beat the crap out of Josh any day


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Cant wait to see Hamill fight again.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

this is good for matt. can u imagane if matt had proper stand up. he would be unstopable


----------



## punishmentgrl (Aug 27, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> Matt Hamill? Oh man. Why is Dana giving all these guys who didn't win the Ultimate Fighter or go to the finals a contract like Mike Nickels, Danny Abaddi, and now Matt Hamill. And then Josh Haynes who is decent makes it to the finals but no upcoming fights for the UFC. Nice way to make your business improve Dana.



I believe Josh Haynes is in the process of dropping weight to get down to fight at 170. That is the rumor. He used to be a very large man, around 250 or maybe more. 
Matt Hamill~ The boy has potential. It is a damn shame that he was injured and couldn't make it to the finals.


----------



## whale hunter (Aug 25, 2006)

ConorM said:


> yea except when he lost to SHAMROCK in UFC 22


Tito lost to Frank Shamrock not Ken


----------



## lanceis2buff (Aug 3, 2006)

I think it'll go at least a to round 2. Ken isn't dumb and wont make the same mistake twice. First fight Ken wasn't too aggressive, second fight he started WAY too aggressive and was sloppy. Ken is going to find a wasy to give Tito a run for his money. It'll be another month until we find out who wins. Tito is championship material so I think he'll win as much as I'd love to see Shamrock win, but not as easy as most people think.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I don't think that Ken will stand on his feet for 3 minutes in the first round, and once he's on his back the fight will be short lived.


----------



## Python (Jul 9, 2006)

*Wanna here something funny*

Ken is going to win, lmao. How could he ever in his little PEE BRAIN think that he has even a notion that he can beat Tito???? maybe tito popped him so hard the first time they fought he is still in LALALA LAND. Tito all the way.


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, I think Dana White is going to tell them to make it last a little longer. Even if he doesn't, for some reason I think it will definitely not be as quick. Ortiz is scheduled to fight Liddell on December 30th so I guess I will have to wait until then to see Ortiz knocked out.


----------



## mrchrisieclass (Sep 8, 2006)

I can see Ortiz winning but i think Shamrock will put up a good fight


----------



## BRAZILMIKE (Aug 14, 2006)

adminmma said:


> ooohhh snap.. just announced
> 
> this is fight # 3



i feel this is a bit of a waste of time..... bored of this rivalry, shamrock is too old skool and too old, did you guys see the ultimate fighter 3... very embarrasing for shamrock..... ortiz needs to fight a worthy and hungry opponent... this just seems nothing more than money maker....now the real deal is franklin and silva.. these are both 2 of my top 10 fighters form mma... franklin is stronger and more devastating but silva has a great all rounded style and ridiculous accuracy... franklin should do it but you can never count silva out... cant wait


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Current Fight Card:

- Tito Ortiz vs. Ken Shamrock
- BJ Penn vs. Kuniyoshi Hironaka
- Kendall Grove vs. Chris Price 
- John Alessio vs. Thiago Alves 

Possible Match ups:

- Luke Cummo vs. Ross Pointon
- Ed Herman vs. Jermaine Andre
- Matt Hamill vs. Seth Petruzelli
- Josh Haynes vs. Rory Singer


----------



## punishmentgrl (Aug 27, 2006)

Are all the guys from TUF 3 going to fight? lol 
Rory Singer? Didn't Ed Herman piss in his head gear. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> Current Fight Card:
> 
> - Tito Ortiz vs. Ken Shamrock
> - BJ Penn vs. Kuniyoshi Hironaka
> ...


Ross Pointon are you freaking serious, if this starts a debate i dont care, he sucks and doesnt not deserve to be there, what the heck is the point of having a show with winners is all the losers get to fight anyway?


----------



## lesner4ever (Sep 13, 2006)

when brock lesner will paly and did any one gonna to upload his match?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

id love to see kendall grove fight again


----------



## groman.1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Poor Ken*

Is anyone else getting tired of seeing get get beat up all the time, come on Ken your done!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

when they annouced the fight on spike ken was like "after this we can just bury the hatchet" and seriously being a nice guy about it. tito was just a smartass again. personally id love to see ken beat tito but very unlikely. well anyways..............tito's gonna win. good luck to ya ken its coming again:dunno:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

hahaha yeah prolly just trying to get some huge knockout to happen, and im sure it will.


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

MMA freak said:


> What is up with Dana signing the Ultimate Fighter 3 rejects such as Danny Abaddi to fight at UFC 63 and now Ross Pointon to fight at Fight Night on October 10th. Just terrible I think he wants more vicious KOs for the fans or something?


i dont know but its bothering the hell out of me, ihate ross personally as a person and fighter, i think he sucks at both.

what are you gonna do it he submits you?

- Break his fooking face man

What if he knocks you out and your ruched to the hospital with a broken jaw?

-Breaking his fooking face man


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

the whole point of the ultimate fighter is taken away when you see first round losers make a fightcard before the winners of the show do...

why the **** is danni abiddi fighting.... he lost in the Ultimate fighter and didnt even put up a fight... whats the whole point of the show?


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

Where Is Bisbing


----------



## [TUF] BeeZy (Sep 21, 2006)

*Tito Bashing Shamrock*

:cheeky4: No offense to all the Shamrock fans, but Tito is going to finish him once again. For me, It seems Shamrock is no competition for Ortiz. 2 fights, 2 losses, when is he going to get it, how many more ass whippings does it take? I'm glad this is the "Final Showdown" so Shamrock can stop thinking hes going to beat Ortiz..... It ain't happening :cheeky4:


----------



## Bush (Jul 28, 2006)

*Boring*

Can't wait till this fight is out of the way. Tito 3 Shamrock 0

As for all the Ulitimate Fighter flops coming through to fight in the UFC I don't care because all I want to see are 2 geezers in the ring belting the shit out of each other, period. OK if one of the fighters aint no good then unlucky him for thinking he was up to it!

I agree with Choke_wire, Where is Bisping. Has anyone got any info?


----------



## arwoodco (Sep 2, 2006)

*Shamrock Tito*



adminmma said:


> Is this fight even worth a vbookie event?
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


Now thats funny.. Would be interesting, though to win a bet on Shamrock 100 to 1 against Tito. Would have some mma money then! 

I would bet just as if it was a lottery ticket..


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

i would bet on shamrock cause hes so much of an underdog. 7/1 u bet 10 points u get 70 . i do it just for the hell of it it makes the fight funner


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Fights To Be Broadcast. *

[15-4-0] Tito Ortiz vs. Ken Sharmock [26-11-2] 

[6-3-0] Kendall Grove vs. Chris Price [7-0-0] 

[10-4-0] Ed Herman vs. Jason MacDonald [16-7-0] 

[2-0-0] Matt Hamill vs. Seth Petruzelli [5-2-0] 

*May Not Be Broadcast.* 

[26-6-1] Nathan Marquardt vs. Thales Leites [9-0-0] 

[17-8-0] John Alessio vs. Thiago Alves [8-3-0] 

[9-2-0] Tony DeSouza vs. Dustin Hazelett [7-2-0] 

[7-2-0] Luke Cummo vs. Ross Pointon [4-7-0] 

[7-6-0] Josh Haynes vs. Rory Singer [9-5-0]


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

sweet i wanna see matt hamill fight again he has great potential i just hope he isn't to cocky and gets submitted by petruzelli :dunno:


----------



## T-Clutch (Sep 24, 2006)

no one realize ken was working on tito's elbow last fight:laugh:


----------



## Drake2006 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Shamrock*

I wish Ken didn't fight these last few years. He was really a great fighter in the early UFC/Pancrase days. He beat Bas twice ! and now he is 40-ish and getting beat down (understandably) by younger guys like Tito and Rich. He was my favorite fighter back then. Tito is just too young and athletic.

I would pay big bucks to see is Frank Shamrock come back and beat Tito into the ground again. Frank is bad-ass, I remember when he fought Bas once and Bas was bashing him repeatedly in the face, Frank started laughing and sticking his tongue out pushing his head toward Bas's hand wanting to be hit. The guy is lethal in the ring. Well good luck to Ken, I hope he has his Blue Cross card with him OCt 10.

Favorite Fighters:
1.Frank Shamrock
2.Chuck Liddell
3.Rashad Evans (Future Champ)
4.Ken Shamrock (about 10 years ago)
5.Matt Hughes
6.Kevin Randelman 
7.Cro-Cop
8.Josh Barnett
9.Sak
10.Diego Sanchez


----------



## Sharkskin (Sep 26, 2006)

This means alot for Shamrock this late in his career. Theres alot on the line here with this being the charm fight. He'll have great difficulty living down another loss to Ortiz.. great difficulty!

Shamrock has alot of gusto, but like a few said earlier, he's too cocky for his own good. But, it would be a shining moment if he did school Ortiz. 

It was incredible the kind of percision Ortiz showed in the last match. Ortiz completely dominated the fight after he cut Ken's vision down to a near one-eyed perspective. 

After having the experience of the previous match up's, Shamrock may have more reflex anticipation this time. Lets hope so, I don't relish seeing the guy get furiously humliated in front of millions on the sunset of his career. :thumbsdown:


----------



## DrDSparks (Sep 26, 2006)

adminmma said:


> ooohhh snap.. just announced
> 
> If Shamrock has any chance at all he needs to hone his cardio. He also needs a new fight stratedgy. He needs to circle more, cut off the angles, and box more effectively. Remember the Shamrock Liddel fight?


----------



## arwoodco (Sep 2, 2006)

*Ken and Tito*



lilstuch114 said:


> i would bet on shamrock cause hes so much of an underdog. 7/1 u bet 10 points u get 70 . i do it just for the hell of it it makes the fight funner


I am going to join you on that bet.. Ken, total underdog, but man it would be cool if he gave Tito a beatdown.. 

What would Tito say then? Beat down by an old guy!


----------



## roverX (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm just going to refer you to my post in the Ken Shamrock section of this forum.


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

I really don't see anyway Ken can win this fight. The only thing I would give him is a striker's chance. He must be able to defend against Tito's takedowns. Back in the day Ken could pretty much get all of his opponents in those nasty kneebars of his but now fighter's seem to have an easy time of getting out of them. He has to find a way to keep it standing with Tito, otherwise Tito is going to win this fight. Just kind of sad though, being his last fight in the UFC kind of hope the old guy would pull it out and show why he is a hall of famer.


----------



## goema (Sep 28, 2006)

there is no way tito could lose there was no point in this match. even if shamrock ins he lost the rivalrey............


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Just a heads up that ive added some more vbookie events for The Final Chapter.

Make sure to place your bets! :thumbsup: 

On the card are:

Tito Ortiz Vs. Ken Shamrock
Kendall Grove Vs. Chris Price
Ed Herman Vs. Jason MacDonald
Seth Petruzelli Vs. Matt Hamill
Thales Leites Vs. Nate Marquardt
Tony DeSouza Vs. Joe Riggs
Rory Singer Vs. Josh Haynes
Thiago Alves Vs. John Alessio
Marcus Davis Vs. Forrest Petz


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I hope tito gets his a** kicked he is always running his mouth calling people names and disrespecting others. The ufc is suposed to be about fighting not a some guy runnin his mouth off. Ken is not my favorit fighter but I like him better than tito. ken has alot more that he can gain out of this fight than tito. He has to redeem hiself an I always say spirit and will power allways overcomes everything else. So back to hunnington beach baby boy.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

goema said:


> there is no way tito could lose there was no point in this match. even if shamrock ins he lost the rivalrey............



Its not about who wins the rivalry. I think we just wanna see if he has it in him to acutally beat the fighter that is Toto Ortiz.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

id love to see ken win i really would


----------



## [TUF] BeeZy (Sep 21, 2006)

The other day I saw two tickets to this fight being sold on ebay... Check it out


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Obviously Ken is gonna destroy Tito. Are you guys forgetting he is the worlds most dangerous man. How can he lose it just doesnt make any sense.




hahaha I am obviously full of shit.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

go ken man...i know this is his last fight and this would be a good end to a great legend


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

Ken is going to win, 16 second kneebar or heel hook, he is so dominant, its impossible to beat him.

No way, Tito is going to beat Ken Shamrock, just take him down and beat him with elbows and or strikes. 1st round TKO.


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Plan a simple, Ken would have to pull off nothing short of a miracle to beat Tito. It just seems though that the atmosphere is right for Shamrock to win. I mean Hughes rallying back against BJ and Joe Lauzon knocking out the only lightweight champion. Also this would be a slap in the face to Tito if he won. I mean Ken is retiring after this fight win , lose , or draw. If he pulled off the impossible Tito's confidence would go way down. He would be so out of it he would lose to Chuck faster than ever. It's a long shot but would be one hell of a moment to watch.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Soleks said:


> Plan a simple, Ken would have to pull off nothing short of a miracle to beat Tito. It just seems though that the atmosphere is right for Shamrock to win. I mean Hughes rallying back against BJ and Joe Lauzon knocking out the only lightweight champion. Also this would be a slap in the face to Tito if he won. I mean Ken is retiring after this fight win , lose , or draw. If he pulled off the impossible Tito's confidence would go way down. He would be so out of it he would lose to Chuck faster than ever. It's a long shot but would be one hell of a moment to watch.


it would kick ass if u ask me, ill be watching and hoping


----------



## *IceMAn* (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't see Ken beating Tito, but it is mma anyone has a punchers chance. Ken did extremely well in his bout against "the predator" Frye. the punishment he absorbed and with stood was phemnominal. Tito has never taken a beating like that not because he is that good but because he can not withstand the punishmnet long enuff to accumilate it. Tito is a emotional fighter but he has no heart. he will beat Ken beat ken for the same reason Ken is gonna lose not so much because he isn't a good fighter but because he is past his pinnacle. I hope ken gives him a couple of goodshots before he goes down tho.

reluctantly give this one to Tito


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone think Ken can win? Personally I dont. I am just happy its free, more MMA on TV its a good thing.


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

Ortiz is gonna win, Shamrock USED to be the best but he's just too old for it now. 
ORTIZ WILL WIN !!!!!


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

I would love to see Ken win just to create some controversy. I don't think it will be quick though because Dana White has said more than once that the fans did not get what they deserve on July 8th so I think both fighters were instructed to keep it going for a while. Split decision with Tito taking the victory - that's my prediction.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

that would suck if dana instructed fighters to take dives and such. or like rbunnell said keep it going for a while. i also would like to see ken win. he seems like a good guy. i think he deserves one last taste of victory before his career is over.........well it pretty much already is. truth is tito will probably kick his ass all over the place but im praying for u ken bring it home baby


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Im telling you guys right now, if its a split decsion, Ken shamrock will win it.

IT would be controversial, maybe, but he would win it because even the stupid judges can make a story end like that. (if im correct in that they sit next to each other and discuss the score).


----------



## bruteshot74 (Oct 6, 2006)

Same story as the last fight but this time we dont gotta pay $40 to see it. Tito will win in first round. Shamrock was good 5 years ago but now he is past his prime.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Shamrock is gonna win by figure four leg lock in first round.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Shamrock is gonna win by figure four leg lock in first round.


that would be sweet


----------



## kobra ki (May 7, 2006)

the ufc should pay its fans to see this fight


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

kobra ki said:


> the ufc should pay its fans to see this fight


 haha i dunno I like watching shamrock get his faced smashed up then complaining about the fight later.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i just hope kens old ass retires after this :cheeky4:


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

kobra ki said:


> the ufc should pay its fans to see this fight


I just hate it when people say stuff like this. This is the biggest fight that they've had without it being a PPV. If you want to see a close, evenly matched fight with two top fighters then you have to pay for it. I'm just glad that they know we were promised a great fight with TONS of hype leading up to it and got 78 seconds of nothing worth watching. I say thank you to Dana White for making it up to us and giving us this one for free.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I just hate it when people say stuff like this. This is the biggest fight that they've had without it being a PPV. If you want to see a close, evenly matched fight with two top fighters then you have to pay for it. I'm just glad that they know we were promised a great fight with TONS of hype leading up to it and got 78 seconds of nothing worth watching. I say thank you to Dana White for making it up to us and giving us this one for free.


It may have the biggest hype and theres no way he should make the fans pay to see it again after the last fight. But it doesnt stand a chance at beating the Sanchez vs Parysian fight as best non ppv fight though


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> It may have the biggest hype and theres no way he should make the fans pay to see it again after the last fight. But it doesnt stand a chance at beating the Sanchez vs Parysian fight as best non ppv fight though


Best will definetly go to the Sanchez-Parysian fight. 

I'm hoping that this one will bring more to the table. Both of these fighters have tons of experience and the skill to put it all together. The only way it will beat the Diego-Karo fight is if both men acutally fight with the anger and loathing that they seem to hype so well. I don't think that Ken had that in the last fight and that's the reason it was as bad as it was.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> Best will definetly go to the Sanchez-Parysian fight.
> 
> I'm hoping that this one will bring more to the table. Both of these fighters have tons of experience and the skill to put it all together. The only way it will beat the Diego-Karo fight is if both men acutally fight with the anger and loathing that they seem to hype so well. I don't think that Ken had that in the last fight and that's the reason it was as bad as it was.


Yah I hope its good. All the other fights dont really impress me cause they will probably only show the TUF guys fights. And I have never ven heard of any of there opponents. I am definetly more pumped for 64 on saturday.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> I am definetly more pumped for 64 on saturday.


I know what you mean, I'm flying out of Detroit Friday morning and I have tickets for section 106 row J for the fight Saturday!!! Thankfully my wife is as big of a MMA fan as I am.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I know what you mean, I'm flying out of Detroit Friday morning and I have tickets for section 106 row J for the fight Saturday!!! Thankfully my wife is as big of a MMA fan as I am.


wow thats awesome man. I was hoping to go to an event next year.


----------



## damian5000 (Oct 10, 2006)

Anyone know what the official (or close to official) betting odds are on this fight? I'm in Vegas and considering putting some cash on it.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

*Conflicting info on time start*

I thought the UFN was starting at 5 pm PT. My buddy just showed me the official poster and it says it is 10est and 8pm PT. He also said they state 8pm PT last night on the weighins. 

Problem is that Directv.com still list the fights as starting at 5pm PT and some scream award show starting at 7pm on. 

I am suprised they are not showing it live and then running it again.


----------



## Storm442 (Oct 5, 2006)

damian5000 said:


> Anyone know what the official (or close to official) betting odds are on this fight? I'm in Vegas and considering putting some cash on it.


I can only find UFC 64 betting info.
UFC 64 Odds -Betting Lines

R. FRANKLIN -240
A. SILVA +180 

S. SHERK -420
K. FLORIAN +270


----------



## Wurstsalat (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello,

i ve got a question. Is it possible to see this fight somewhere on a live stream? Does spike tv has something like that? I am from germany, thats why i ask ..would love to see it somehow


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

*Ortiz wins again!*

If Ken wins I'll be suprised, he forgot what made him good. It wasn't standing & punching, it was his fast shoot & ground game. Until he fights that way again he will continue to lose! Sorry Ken, but just watch Tito, he sticks with what works, you should too!:cheeky4:


----------



## H34DSh0t (Oct 10, 2006)

*Hazelet fighting*

I just heard that Dustin Hazelet will be fighting before Shamrock and Ortiz. Hazelet was a friend of mine in high school. I knew he was into fighting, I even sparred with him a few times myself (I always lost badly). It would be incredible to see one of my hometown friends win in the Octagon. Go Hazelet!

Also, I would like to see Shamrock pull off the upset, but I see a quick knockout for Ken, courtesy of Tito Ortiz.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Storm442 said:


> I can only find UFC 64 betting info.
> UFC 64 Odds -Betting Lines
> 
> R. FRANKLIN -240
> ...



i know this is retarted to ask.. but ive never really been into bettuing and im still young

how the **** do these odds work.. im confused
lol


----------



## n1i1c1k1 (Oct 11, 2006)

there's no commercials?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

n1i1c1k1 said:


> there's no commercials?


doesnt look like it. damn hamill is keepin him on his back constantly.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hamil has so many holes in his game that it's not even funny. What a one dimensional fighter. He's like Rashad Evans, except without the cool dancing.

I really don't want to see either guy again. That was pretty bad.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

Good opening fight right there if Seth would have put together more strikes he had Matt rocked in the last round.


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

that was pathetic, Seth could have knocked his ass out, matt has his hands by his sides the whole time. Matt couldnt GnP for shit either, never tried to past the guard. Seth did nothing the whole fight except for that one spinning back kick. Neither one belongs in the UFC quite yet.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

matt's standup is super slow


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

I wonder why Hamil never tried to clinch. That seemed like a huge part of his standup game last time.


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

*herman is done!*

too bad ginger kid!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

Very dominate fight damn that was a great triangle choke.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

he had that shit deep too


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

odd... another TUFfer looks like poop... interesting...


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

I hope Kendall gets a win tonight.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

wow, what a jerk for saying "tapping out like a *****"... is it being a ***** to not have your arm broken? or your brains suffocated to grits? he sucks... low class... next...


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah I can't wait for Sherk to damage Florians ***** ass either. Sherk WILL dominate!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Homicide_187 said:


> I hope Kendall gets a win tonight.



for sure kendall is the shit. not only that i have points on him haha. i wasn't very impressed with herman's performance, although he lasted long in that triangle:dunno: hopefully he comes back back


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, I can't wait for saturday, cuz florian is the biggest punk on the scene! he's only faught hacks! What I can't comment on it if they aren't fighting tonight? It was in context to more TUF fighters suckin.


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

Don't think so


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

I dont think so.


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

wow how did those posts get on top of jwang?


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

anywhere on the net that i can stream this?


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyway I hope kendall wins this fight.


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

awesome good job!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

tito's gunna kill shamrock... i really think ken's gunna die tonight...


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

kendall kicked ass. **** yeah my boy


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

Kendall just mounted and dominated him I knew he would get the W.


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

pt447 said:


> tito's gunna kill shamrock... i really think ken's gunna die tonight...


That is some funny sheeit! but I agree.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

uh... PRIDE commercial during this UFC on spike!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PRIDE bought air time during the UFC"s show!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lololololololoolololololololol


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

grumpyjenkins said:


> That is some funny sheeit! but I agree.


it's cause i just saw that clip of him all pumped from kendall's win... i think shammy's gunna die..


----------



## grumpyjenkins (Sep 24, 2006)

Bring fedor to the UFC!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> LOL...i didnt catch it......WTF?


i looked over, saw Fedor on my TV and then "for the first time in america, PRIDE's champion... Fedor, is going to fight in america..."

boom, commercial for PRIDE: Real Deal!!!:cheeky4:


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

is tito up right about now?


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

Man, I just hope that Ken gets some good shots in. I'll be fine if Tito wins, but I just don't want it to be easy.


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

Tito will take this fight no doubt.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

i cant believe this is it lol the final fight between ken and tito and possibly kens final fight, getting nervous and anxious lol


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hopefully this is a war with Tito pulling out the win I have money on this fight


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

Come on Tito!


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

they're goin at it now? They should have over under bets on these figths


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

I am so friggin' nervous. Ken deserves a good last fight. C'mon guys, he started this damn sport. Let's give some props to Shamrock. I have no problem with Tito winning, I just don't want it to be easy for him.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

well shammy... 








wow, did you hear shammy say "you know we made a lot of money together!" was there fued a setup all along? lol... maybe!!!


anyway... no surprises... good to see tito show his emotion... i really think they kinda liked each other...


----------



## kevlepp (Jul 9, 2006)

whats happening!?

please post!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

kevlepp said:


> whats happening!?
> 
> please post!


same exacte end as 2, only macarthy let it go to the absolute end... shammy got splattered...


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

No surprise Tito ground and pounded Ken until John stopped the fight at a much better time in this fight Ken was hurt. Great to see them embrace afterwards as well.


----------



## [TUF] BeeZy (Sep 21, 2006)

ITS OVER !!!!!! Tito once again OWNS Shamrock...... Great fight.... Nice job by both fighters.. but you can't stop ORTIZ:cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

wow their getting along! that surprising


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

tito's gunna kill chuck! man, if tito wins the title, it'll actulaly bring a new erra to the UFC... why am i kinda excited about that... i hate tito... or... do i?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, that was quick.

Time to retire, Ken. It was a fun career.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

awe... ken/tito love!!!!


----------



## Homicide_187 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm glad they ending the feud I think Tito is going to regain the LHW title.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

well, its the "official discussion", you gotta expect them... the mods should put "spoiler" in the title then... i mean, what's an official discussion if you can't officially talk about it?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

wtf? The fight isn't even on yet here!! Dammit spoilers!!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Classy ending. Ken puts Tito over, and we move on to Liddell vs Ortiz 2.


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

They stopped the fight about 2:30 into first round. Same as the second fight only Shamrock defended himself for about a minute longer this time.


----------



## CGOCUBS1 (Sep 24, 2006)

*shut ortiz up*

Good For Tito He Caught Shamrock At The End Of His Career But Now It's Time For The Iceman To Shut His Mouth For Him
Thanks Ken For The Awesome Career


----------



## lester (Oct 11, 2006)

Could someone post the fight video if they find it? I'm sure someone will upload it to youtube. Thanks.


----------



## Boo (Oct 5, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> hah why didnt you watch it on TV for free? Lol nwo you have to search for sh!tty quality clips on youtube =/


Not everyone gets Spike.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

:laugh: nice sig, meant for randyspankstito


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

alot of people don't have cable, or spike isn't on their cable package. I myself just got cable a few months ago.

...by the way.... ...dammit ken! your all washed up!!


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> alot of people don't have cable, or spike isn't on their cable package. I myself just got cable a few months ago.
> 
> ...by the way.... ...dammit ken! your all washed up!!


Wouldn't it be dramatic if Tito beats Chuck, which won't happen but let's say it does, and he then calls out Randy "The Natural" Couture to avenge his spanking?


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> Wouldn't it be dramatic if Tito beats Chuck, which won't happen but let's say it does, and he then calls out Randy "The Natural" Couture to avenge his spanking?


Oh man, Randy is too old to be fighting. He has nothing left to prove. I think that chuck vs. tito is going to be fight of the year. After watching that performance, I don't know which way to call that one. I still hate tito though, such a cocky prick with that annoying mike tyson voice.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn i was hoping not to see the result i live in the UK so have to wait for it to be shown.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

i guess google bought youtube for like 1.6billion bones. i guess that means it will be harder to find fights on there now. zuffa always blockes googles videos pretty fast.


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

csuddeth said:


> Just watched the Tito Ken 3 Spike TV Oct 10 fight. Very impressed with the card. Every fight was exciting. Lost alot of respect for Tito though, he should have let ken have his moment. We all knew Tito was gonna destroy him, thats why we wanted a 3rd fight to show how bad he could. And MOST important of ALL was the HUGE let down of hearing Dana White was gonna _Have A BOXING_ Match with TITO Ortiz. Company presidents don't do that shit. Don't get me wrong I love dana HE"S A PIMP, but plz stay that way. I mean, I respect what Dana along with the Fertitta brothers have done, with the company of the UFC, resurrecting what almost a dead Business and growing into something REAL. Truly bringing the sport of MMA to the public. SOOO Please as an up and coming (or trying very hard anyway's lol) MMA Fighter, Please keep my WWE FREE FROM MY *UFC*.


Actually Dana White had a small boxing career, then he was a boxing manager, so hes got some skills.


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

is there anybody arguing that THIS fight was stopped to early as well? shamrock got his ass kicked! again


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> How was it stopped too early?........CLEARLY ken got beat......if it hadn't been stopped he would've died....if BJM let Tito nail 15 elbows instead of 5-6........what do you think would happen?...BJM stopped the fight when he thought that Ken could not intelligently defend himself.....and BJM is one of the best Refs


ya thats what i thought of the second one also, shamrock wasnt defending himself, fight over...but apparently there are people who thought he was, and i am just wondering if those same people are saying the same thing after this fight


----------



## *IceMAn* (Sep 27, 2006)

As expected Ken was deafeted by a younger stronger man,Tito. It was a good fight for the short time it lasted. Ken had a good game plan but just could not imply his will. Ken was agreat fighter and it is sad to see him go but I think Tito should have not flipped him off like that just b/c you beat a man it doesn't mean you can desrespect him especially a legend and vet like Ken.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

.....Ken had his time...he has his HOF trophy. It's finally over...THANK GOD!
How many more times did Tito have to prove he was better? But ok so Tito dominated Ken..lotta young Pride fighters could have too. Ken Shamrock started this...made it what it was. I believe if Ken was in his prime, he would have mirrored younger brother Frank when he waxed Tito defending his MW Title. Anybody who respects MMA should respect Ken Shamrock and for what he's done...:thumbsup: 

P.S. So now who is the "World's most dangerous man?"
....hint...it ain't Tito!....lol


----------



## Noddh (Oct 11, 2006)

All right, this is my first post so i really wanted it to be about something that's important for me...I'd like to say that Tito Ortiz is the most boring fighter to watch. He's very dominant in his style but dam he is painfull to watch. I remember his fight vs Wenderlei Silva, three round on the ground with no action. 

Now don't get me wrong:I'm not saying that ground fighting is boring...not at all coz some fighter can make it as interesting on the ground as it is to watch Cro-Cop connect on the jaw of Wenderlei Silva (Pride:final conflict absolute 2006) For exemple BJ Penn or Babalu. Now that is interesting ground action, what they call the "game of chest" of fighting. Never the same submission, never the same approach, never the same result.

But Tito, its always the same.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Tito is pretty one dimensional, but it works(Or worked) for him. It doesn't really make for an exciting fight though. He'll get smashed again by Liddell. Liddell's been on a roll, while Tito hasn't beaten anyone of worth in about 2 years.

Quick question, what did you think of Frank vs Tito?


----------



## enoeht (Aug 18, 2006)

*what a joke!*

Ortiz and Shamrock last night was nothing more than the two of them getting together and making another paycheck. Shamrock needed some more money before he retired, and who else to share this than the greedy Tito Ortiz. He said it last night, this is a business. That is all he and most of the fighters are concerned with anymore, money. I understand they need money to live. But now many of the mma fighters have forgotten why they started, for the love of the sport. It is all about the dollars these days. Personally, I was quite disappointed with the fight last night. What was different than the last time these two guys met? It lasted 1:05 longer, and this was called a KO. Shamrock had no intentions of giving it his all, it was apparent in his face and attitude before the fight. UFC at times makes me think of professional wrestling.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah Tito's fight are usually boring as ****. Unless he's getting whooped on. I'm gonna put points on Liddell for sure when the time comes.


----------



## Noddh (Oct 11, 2006)

Tito vs Shamrock was not ALL about money. Of cours it's another show, and another pay chek but I mean come on, Shamrock has been there for centuries, hes old and not as strong as he use to be, but i'm sure he meant it when he said that he could beat F*G tito . Even if i don't like Skamrock's attitude very much, after seeing it in ultimate fighter 3, i think he deserves some respect. after all, he's a hall of famer and Tito's a F*G . that being said, what about the fight. I said it before, when tito's in a fight, it goes to the ground and stays on the ground. This type of ground action: i don't like, therefor the fight: i didn't like. Furthermore, it was obvious that tito F*G was going to win. So the combination of tito and obviousness made it a really boring fight. I'm not even gonna talk about the fact that it lasted 2 minutes...

To all the Shamrock fans i say keep on going, he deserves it big time.:thumbsup: 

as for the tito F*G fans , i really don't know what to say...

And Liddell is going to destroy tito, I sooooooooo hope so!


----------



## x337x (Apr 30, 2006)

Maybe you guys are young, or maybe I'm just an old fart, I don't care which it is.

I have watched the UFC since the Gracie's invented it to show off their new school and get free advertising. I have also had a love/hate thing with Tito, but c'mon, get your heads out of your collective butts! Have you not noticed the marked change in Tito since Chuck took his belt? I hated him then and was so happy Chuck won. But the man has grown up. Just watching him coach the last TUF, not the 'has been' one.... shows what a changed man he is. And also what a horses rear Shamrock is. I wouldn't be surprised to see Shamrock fight Kurt Angle (who has said he wants in to UFC if you didn't know) on some future PPV pile of crap. He deserves his due, but he is a bigger a$$ than Tito. As for Tito's post win antics, it was pure adrenaline. I can't speak from experience, but I'm sure someone on here that actually fights can attest to the fact that right after you beat a guy it's very hard to control your emotions. Later, Tito stepped up and did the right thing, although I agree the timing was bad, but none the less, that was all for the public. That event was sold out so fast, I live in FL, and by the time I sat down and tried to find a seat, they were gone.... these guys, and Dana know how the business works. Good for them, if it wasn't for that, we'd be fussing over WWE.

I hope Tito beats Chuck just for the sport. Silva isn't coming back to the UFC, that's been settled...for now. I like Chuck too, but the UFC needs a good rivalry, and if Tito won his belt back, they could fill any arena they chose for the rematch.


----------



## facethepain (Aug 8, 2006)

x337x said:


> Maybe you guys are young, or maybe I'm just an old fart, I don't care which it is.
> 
> I have watched the UFC since the Gracie's invented it to show off their new school and get free advertising. I have also had a love/hate thing with Tito, but c'mon, get your heads out of your collective butts! Have you not noticed the marked change in Tito since Chuck took his belt? I hated him then and was so happy Chuck won. But the man has grown up. Just watching him coach the last TUF, not the 'has been' one.... shows what a changed man he is. And also what a horses rear Shamrock is. I wouldn't be surprised to see Shamrock fight Kurt Angle (who has said he wants in to UFC if you didn't know) on some future PPV pile of crap. He deserves his due, but he is a bigger a$$ than Tito. As for Tito's post win antics, it was pure adrenaline. I can't speak from experience, but I'm sure someone on here that actually fights can attest to the fact that right after you beat a guy it's very hard to control your emotions. Later, Tito stepped up and did the right thing, although I agree the timing was bad, but none the less, that was all for the public. That event was sold out so fast, I live in FL, and by the time I sat down and tried to find a seat, they were gone.... these guys, and Dana know how the business works. Good for them, if it wasn't for that, we'd be fussing over WWE.
> 
> I hope Tito beats Chuck just for the sport. Silva isn't coming back to the UFC, that's been settled...for now. I like Chuck too, but the UFC needs a good rivalry, and if Tito won his belt back, they could fill any arena they chose for the rematch.




I agree with this. I like Tito and have always been a fan. Tito is not a jerk like some guys think. He is a good fighter, and yes, he may be one-dimensional, but look at some of the others.

Chuck Liddel-Primarily a Striker, doesn't like to go to ground, can take care of business standing up.
Matt Hughes-Primarily Wrestler, VERY strong on the ground.
Tim Sylvia-Striker--Likes to stand and punch.

All of these guys are one-dimensional and they all hold belts. Sure striking is more exciting to watch than ground for the fans, however as someone who can appreciate how much work goes into ground fighting, it's not as easy as you think. It takes a lot of gas to hold someone in your guard, and to wrestle them down, etc. 

As far as Tito's antics. Sure they can rub some people the wrong way, but it puts butts in seats and that's how the fighters make their living. It's not cheap to run a company, and afford living expenses while you train to fight, etc. These guys may seem greedy to you, but they're just trying to do the best they can. Tito loves the game, and is not in it only for the money, as you might think. There are SO many people trying to get into the UFC since it's gaining popularity that you have to bring something besides a win in to keep people interested in you. How many people came to the fights because they were hoping to see Tito lose? I'm sure a lot of people, just like people came to see Tito win. The thing is whether you love him or hate him, you have to give credit where it's due. People are coming to see Tito fight regardless. Just like the rest of the fighters. Tito is maturing as a fighter and he does have class, and he may be one-dimensional, but if you were a fighter and you ended up having something that you were talented in, whether it be striking, submissions, or ground-n-pound, wouldn't you want to use your best assets to your advantage to win? Of course you would. Just be glad that the sport is gaining mainstream popularity, because I remember back in the very first UFC days before Zuffa bought it and it was hell to even find a place you could purchase a video of the fights. These guys are athletes, and they fight for your entertainment and to make money. They have to pay trainers, pay for facilities, traveling expenses, medical expenses, etc. Give them some respect. Love em' or hate em' we all like to see a good rivelry, etc. I would like to see some of the belts get won by other people just to keep it interesting myself just like a lot of people, but if a guy is good and can beat you with his style of fighting, then he deserves to win.

Just my 2 cents as a fighter....


----------



## Steve-d (Jul 23, 2006)

facethepain said:


> I agree with this. I like Tito and have always been a fan. Tito is not a jerk like some guys think. He is a good fighter, and yes, he may be one-dimensional, but look at some of the others.
> 
> Chuck Liddel-Primarily a Striker, doesn't like to go to ground, can take care of business standing up.
> Matt Hughes-Primarily Wrestler, VERY strong on the ground.
> ...


I agree and i dont.

its not that i think tito is a jerk its that he even admitted he does certain things as part of the show, like the middle fingers and all. Some call him smart he is brining more money in for himself whatever.

But to me that makes MMA more like WWF and i dont like that, i dont need tito's antics to make it fun and exciting, the fights themselves do that for me, and allt he expenses? getting hurt, a trainer all that.......well that is no differant wether your pro or amutuer the fight sare just as real and we have the same problems in the little shows and make ALOT less.

just my 2 cents as a fighter!


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

cabby said:


> Yeah Tito's fight are usually boring as ****. Unless he's getting whooped on. I'm gonna put points on Liddell for sure when the time comes.



im goin with liddell to but i dont think tito is boring at all


----------



## x337x (Apr 30, 2006)

Steve-d said:


> I agree and i dont.
> 
> its not that i think tito is a jerk its that he even admitted he does certain things as part of the show, like the middle fingers and all. Some call him smart he is brining more money in for himself whatever.
> 
> ...


So when you win a fight you have total control of what you do? If so, I admire you greatly. And you must be very Zen-like in your approach to fighting. I wasn't agreeing with WHAT he did, just that I know WHY he did it. I think "The Baby Faced Assassin" (Josh Barnett for those that don't know) is another good example, you would think that his throat slitting and what not would be VERY disrepectful in Japan, but they love him, because it's all part of the game.

It will be very interesting the next few years to see the younger fighters coming up, and how they will bring showmanship to the sport.

On a similar note.... I really hope Serra knocks Shonie on his arse....hard.


----------



## facethepain (Aug 8, 2006)

Steve-d said:


> I agree and i dont.
> 
> its not that i think tito is a jerk its that he even admitted he does certain things as part of the show, like the middle fingers and all. Some call him smart he is brining more money in for himself whatever.
> 
> ...


I agree with you as for as that goes. I don't want it to get like the WWF either as far as that goes, BUT not everybody appreciates MMA for what it is in it's purity like yourself and me. The rivalries have seemed to spark the interest of more of the general public that just want to see a fight. I know what you're saying about the fights being exciting anyway, and they are. What I'm trying to say is that like it or not, the rivalries have generated interest in other people and only help the sport gain more mainstream popularity. I remember back in the days when all the guys from my dojo would get together to watch the UFC to see how different styles would play out against each other and the only people who even knew what the UFC was were other martial artists. I agree we make almost nothing in the smaller venues, and we all do it for the love of the sport. 

Ken Shamrock is a great fighter and he has done so much for the sport. It was bittersweet seeing him retire, but he's got his health, and has done pretty well for himself. I'm just happy that the sport is gaining more popularity, as I'm sure you are too. Take it easy!


----------



## AntDaGamer (Jul 24, 2006)

damn shame that wasn't even a fight:dunno:


----------



## arwoodco (Sep 2, 2006)

facethepain said:


> I agree with you as for as that goes. I don't want it to get like the WWF either as far as that goes, BUT not everybody appreciates MMA for what it is in it's purity like yourself and me.


I believe that Ken and Tito honestly really did not like each other.. 

Of course, maybe a bit of it was staged by the cameras, seeing that kind of stuff sells.. 

So, I don't think that Ken and Tito were acting, but more along the lines of the camera men, always taken advantage of the moment and clipping out the moments that would detract from it.. 

Kind of like all the reality shows, where they will cut out the boring and make sure to over emphasize the things that sell.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

that was all bullshit like ...just like rich we all know he threw the fight against silva it sells great$$$$


----------



## arwoodco (Sep 2, 2006)

*Rich Ace Franklin*



matt1970 said:


> that was all bullshit like ...just like rich we all know he threw the fight against silva it sells great$$$$


Sorry, but I don't agree..

Although Rich has been the belt holder for a while, he has only defended the title 3 or 4 times.. Thats it.. 

Spider Silva was kicking ass outside of the octagon and came in as fresh competition with apparently something in his arsenal that Rich was not prepared to deal with.. 

So, it just came down to Rich not being prepared for an iron strong tai clench AND it is not like Spider wouldn't kick ass in something he specializes in.. 

How many times have you seen anyone clench Rich? Never.. 

Basically, Rich is used to being away from his opponent and using angles. He was not prepared for the close quarters ass-whoopin..

No disrespect for Rich, seeing he has such a killer reputation of demolishing his opponents.. We are just not used to him getting beat, so we are taking a double take here going, "What?!?" 

HE WILL COME BACK and will be prepared for the clinch and will probably give Spider a REALLY good run for his money.. 


Tony


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

bullshit hes not the second coming Newton took him down 6 times in on fight and that his only big win TAI clinch my ass ...single,double,bodylock judo throwand or swim move to escape to the feet ..your very naive to think rich knew none of these easy moves against tai clinch..it was fixed and so many people right now in the real mma world think so ..you guys act like theirs never before been tai fighter and now their the greatest.....bs


----------



## arwoodco (Sep 2, 2006)

matt1970 said:


> bullshit hes not the second coming Newton took him down 6 times in on fight and that his only big win TAI clinch my ass ...single,double,bodylock judo throwand or swim move to escape to the feet ..your very naive to think rich knew none of these easy moves against tai clinch..it was fixed and so many people right now in the real mma world think so ..you guys act like theirs never before been tai fighter and now their the greatest.....bs


I believe you are missing the point.. He found Rich's weakness, which Rich admits to. Rich uses takedown as the LAST option.. That was where he made a mistake. He wanted to keep it on his feet and gave up a couple opportunities to take it to the ground while in the tai clinch.. 

So, we are looking at his weakness being exploited, not a thrown fight. 

If he would have taken it to the ground PRIOR to getting kicked and kneed in the head, maybe he would have had a chance..


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

sorry not true. he did not have the clinch.silva had inside position with the arms behind the base of rich's neck which gave him a dominate pos.Any professional or white belt would have not sat their waiting for more knees to the body in a tai clinch..rich was refering to he thought he could clinch silva which he never attempted you cAN not win from a guys tai clinch not even mike tyson.basic bjj when a guy has inside pos.u must escape you just dont sit their.rich is a smart educated guy with the best tai trainers ,bjj,trainers,wrestling coaches etc... i supoes i know to much about mma to believe he would sit in a deadly pos. which 
he knew it was and play bloodsport but for real....no way i dont buy it


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

i can honestly say i turned the fight off as soon as it went to the ground...

it was clear what the outcome would be after that point.


----------



## matt1970 (Oct 16, 2006)

me to


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

arwoodco said:


> I believe that Ken and Tito honestly really did not like each other..
> 
> Of course, maybe a bit of it was staged by the cameras, seeing that kind of stuff sells..
> 
> ...


Exactly. The TUF show is like a soap opera in ways


----------

